# New Rhythmic Aura 1 and 2 by 8Dio Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Mar 21, 2018)

*New Rhythmic Aura 1 and 2 by 8Dio Review*


Source:
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/03/20/new-rhythmic-aura-1-and-2-by-8dio-review/

8Dio’s New Rhythmic Aura 1 and New Rhythmic Aura 2 are what I call hidden gems in the portfolio of 8Dio. These updated versions did take the older version which has been heavily used by various composer and attached a new UI upgrading the superb tonal content to current standards.







New Rhythmic Aura comes in two versions. Vol 1 is base on acoustic instruments and organic sound sources, and Vol 2 is all based on vintage synthesizers.

Full Review here:

New Rhythmic Aura 1 and 2 by 8Dio Review


----------

